# Here is a question for you reloader's ?



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

What have you seen in accuracy changes when changing from one kind of brass to another case in point Nosler to remington cases . These loads are at the bottom end of the node so pressure signs should not be a problem , what have you seen , caliber does not matter post up I would like to see answers on this , calling , Charlie , jammer , hydro sport ,Ernst , and any other I might have missed .........


Thanks artys


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

A change in any component has the potential to have an effect. If they are trimmed equal and have the same or very similar neck wall thickness, it might be minimal. If they are all fireformed in your chamber, it would help also, so maybe fireform then trim if equally. Just my .02.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I have always adjusted my hand loads to the cases that I use. Each manufacturer will have different volumes internally. Then there are variances in each case by the same manufacturer or lot #. 


I suppose it depends on how accurate you need the load to be and the capability of the rifle and the shooter. Personally I try to keep things as consistent as possible by using the same case manufacturer for each different load that are weight sorted. I even weight sort my projectiles. I have different loads with different primers depending on the powder charge. I figure if I spend the time and money to work up a good load I will try to keep everything the same.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

The main difference would come from differences in case volume which would affect pressure which in turn chages POI.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

In a perfect world your brass would have the same internal volume, the mouths would be perfectly square to the neck, the neck walls would be the same thickness, and the entire case would be concentric. They would all be the same length and the primer pockets perfectly centered and depth controlled. The flash holes would be burr free and centered also. I guess that's a start. Did I miss anything? The biggest gripe about brass is how many reloads you get before the primers are loose and the necks start splitting. Other comments are the flash holes are off centered or have burrs and the primers feel mushy seating. You hardly ever hear somebody say Brand X brass gives me terrible groups but you do hear Brand Y is what I stick with because it gives me consistent groups and I reload them eight times or more. If you are like me, a tight ***, you use what you can get but sort it and work on it a little bit and try to make Remington into Lapua. Penny wise and pound foolish, maybe, Nosler vs. Remington? I dunno.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Clean, de-prime and resize brass then sort by weighing it on a digital scale. Heavier than average brass will have less internal volume and vice versa. Otherwise, headstamp type isn't that different in performance.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks guys keep the opinions coming ! Very good input .

Brass necks are thinner next tention the same case is about case 9 tents heaver rem . Case volume is approx 94% in the Nosler cases , remingtons cases aprox 96% this is on a charge of H1000
85.5 grains .


Artys


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Some good reading on web thickness of different brass.

http://www.ar15.com/mobile/topic.html?b=6&f=42&t=276154


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes it will make some difference but depending on what you are doing with ammo. You need to shoot all the same at 1,000 yards. Me at 60 yards makes no difference but bet you already know that. Keep all manufacturers together and go for it. Dont mix and shoot.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I typically buy 100 pieces of new brass for each rifle. Weigh out 5 boxes of twenty and start from there. An average shooter in an off the shelf rifle will probably never see the difference in brass just picked up off of the ground at the range. Powder charge weight and bullet type will always be the big three. 

Trying different primers weight sorting brass inside and outside neck reaming uniforming primer pockets and deburring flash holes is for shaving things to the smallest group. 

I tend to be a tinkerer so most of the brass work gets done before I ever load the first round.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brass prep seems to be most crucial - turning the necks , primer pocket etc . Weighing and sorting brass lots is for the paper punchers


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Since we are on this subject - what is the *best* and *worst* brass to reload?

I have been looking for Lapua .300wm with not luck and plan on using Federal and Remingtion once fired.

Will be shooting 800yrds with 190-210 grn bullets and H1000 powder


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Since we are on this subject - what is the *best* and *worst* brass to reload?
> 
> I have been looking for Lapua .300wm with not luck and plan on using Federal and Remingtion once fired.
> 
> Will be shooting 800yrds with 190-210 grn bullets and H1000 powder


As noted, consistency is the key. IMO, I don't think there is one worst brass. For every loader who slams a certain headstamp, another will sing it's praises. With the ranges that you plan on shooting, extra attention will be needed in the finer details, especially with the 300wm. The 300wm doesn't have a very long case neck therefore case neck tension will be one of those details. Don't trim your brass anymore than is necessary for this same reason. It has been my experience that, along with the previously noted prep steps, bullet runout should be checked and experimentation with seating depth can make a significant difference. A good quality micrometer seating die is a must. Also, for 300wm, don't be too discouraged if your results aren't superior until you get it fireformed to your chamber. At least my 300 is a little finicky and likes it's own fireformed brass. Good luck...Great round.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

A little trivia - a well machined rifle won't show any variance of brass ... If it's built and assembled properly - brass is not going to cause issues


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Muddskipper said:


> Since we are on this subject - what is the *best* and *worst* brass to reload?
> 
> I have been looking for Lapua .300wm with not luck and plan on using Federal and Remingtion once fired.
> 
> Will be shooting 800yrds with 190-210 grn bullets and H1000 powder


In my experince federal has always been to soft and if i got more than 1 reload before the primer pocket got to loose. Wichest, norma, lapua are great pieces. Mil surp brass is great to if you do the time in sorting by web, weight, & makeing sure its concentric. These are just my observations and have never done 300 win mag to be honest.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Never mix headstamps in the same load.

2. Love lapua brass if I can afford it. Winchester is the worst for having burrs to deburr inside the primer hole.

3. Do not turn necks- maybe should, just don't have the hardware

4. When you deburr the inside of the primer hole, blow it out and physically inspect it. I blow from the primer side, then flip it over and look through the bullet side against a piece of white paper to make sure I have a perfectly round "hole" with no burrs left.

5. I have sometimes weighed cases and put them in lots, but not often.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Remington brass on my 300 ultra 
Nosler brass 7mm-08
Lapua 308 
Hornady 6.5 creedmore 
Nosler 7mm mag


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Been fond of Winchester brass - nosler stuff is turning out good quality - Remington brass has always been inconsistent , but my 300 tolerates them


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The first 3 rules of reloading for accuracy---consistency, consistency, consistency. Any and all components!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The critical variable, assuming its straight and round brass, is volume. Weight is used as a proxy for volume, but it can be a very poor proxy. Sure, mil. 7.62 weighs a bunch more that commercial .308. That's an easy one. But, in some calibers, heavier does not mean less or more volume. 

I try to shoot the same headstamp as groups. I also try to shoot the same headspace as groups. 

My best groups at 200 and 300 yards out of one AR are with Korean brass. Exact same load in LC brass is significantly larger. Change the bullet and powder, and LC out performs the Korean brass.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> A little trivia - a well machined rifle won't show any variance of brass ... If it's built and assembled properly - brass is not going to cause issues


I totally agree with this. However when I reload I usually reload and box the same head stamp together. I have not noticed any change in accuracy from one box to another. Your change in accuracy will come from the powder and the bullet. I have a 22-250 that hates hollow points and SP bullets but it loves polly point stuff, especially Hornady.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

What rifle are you doing this with. Lots of good advice about guns for a fishing forum. Its expensive but you're gonna need much sizing dies and that micrometer. I suggest the reddimgs


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Superman70 said:


> What rifle are you doing this with. Lots of good advice about guns for a fishing forum. Its expensive but you're gonna need much sizing dies and that micrometer. I suggest the reddimgs


Some of us are gun guys disguised as fisherman. LoL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

muney pit said:


> Some of us are gun guys disguised as fisherman. LoL


We lie about the size of our groups as well as fish.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

tru dat


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> We lie about the size of our groups as well as fish.


The words are the same but the hand gesture is the opposite.

For fishing, "You should have seen it, I swear it was this big!" while holding both arms stretched out as far as possible.

For shooting, "You should have seen it, I swear it was this big!" while holding one hand up as if pinching something.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

BradV said:


> The words are the same but the hand gesture is the opposite.
> 
> For fishing, "You should have seen it, I swear it was this big!" while holding both arms stretched out as far as possible.
> 
> For shooting, "You should have seen it, I swear it was this big!" while holding one hand up as if pinching something.


We've been known to lie about the size of other things too. However, the description is usually somewhere between the two you mentioned. Ha!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Expensive habits for sure.


----------

